# Another Trip



## egyptiandan (Oct 19, 2009)

This time to London to see Kelly  I'll be gone the 22nd to the 27th. Kelly will be coming down and we'll see the sights and be spending some time without the kids (be different ). I'll make sure to take plenty of pictures. 
Every one be good while I'm gone. 

Danny


----------



## Laura (Oct 19, 2009)

While the cats away, we mice will play!


----------



## Stazz (Oct 20, 2009)

LOL ! Have a FANTASTIC time you two !!!!!!!!!! We'll make sure everyone behaves


----------



## stells (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm quite nervous about this one lol


----------



## Isa (Oct 20, 2009)

Have fun Danny and Kelly . 
We won't make too much trouble


----------



## Crazy1 (Oct 20, 2009)

egyptiandan said:


> we'll see the sights and be spending some time without the kids (be different ).
> Danny



Danny we promise to behave if you do  Hummm no Kids the two of you alone in Romantic London. awh Love.  

But Kelly why nervous about this trip?????


----------



## stells (Oct 20, 2009)

Mainly the no kids bit Robyn... I have only ever had 1 night away from them before... I know they will be fine with my Mum but i still worry... the kids have always been back up and that is meant in the best possible way lol


----------



## Stazz (Oct 20, 2009)

Lol, don't worry kelly ! I bet they're in really good hands with your mom! Just try and enjoy your alone time !!!


----------



## Weloveourtortoise (Oct 21, 2009)

Have a great time both of you!!! I'm sure your mom will handle the children very well and spoil them horribly!!!


----------



## Crazy1 (Oct 21, 2009)

Awh, that makes sense Kelly. Maybe try and look at it as a pre honeymoon.  But be safe you too, don't start those new babies (with 2 legs) just yet. LOL 
I'm sure you will really enjoy your time together, and look at the time you two will have alone once you get married, not much I expect. It sounds like you truly enjoy your kids and they are truley loved and that is a blessing. I'm sure your mum will spoil them while your gone. If you worry call them and check on them that call can always be the backup.  
My baby is 37 now, and been gone from home quite a while, but it took me a while to get use to her not being around. I still miss her sometimes to this day. Good thing she lives close. 
Both of you enjoy your time together it goes fast.


----------



## stells (Oct 28, 2009)

I am back... and Danny is back over there 

We had the best time... everything was perfect....

I did try to hold Danny hostage... but he convinced me he needed to get back for the tortoises... so i had to send him back to you all


----------



## Stazz (Oct 28, 2009)

How was you trip Kelly? I hope you and Dan had a FANTASTIC time !!!!! Any pics?  So so glad it was great !


----------



## katesgoey (Oct 28, 2009)

I'm glad you are both back in your respective "corners" safe and sound....though parting must have been difficult for both of you, I'm sure. He'll be all yours before you know it, Kelly ....well, you'll still have to share him a bit with the tortoises and with us so our tortoises don't have identity crises


----------



## Isa (Oct 28, 2009)

Kelly I am glad you had a perfect time together , did you guys set a date for the wedding?


----------



## stells (Oct 28, 2009)

I couldn't have asked for a better time... never wanted it to end...

I'm afraid we were abit lazy and didn't take a single picture... just enjoyed our time together and never really gave it a thought...

Parting gets harder everytime and i am still tearful today...


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 28, 2009)

stells said:


> I am back... and Danny is back over there
> 
> We had the best time... everything was perfect....
> 
> I did try to hold Danny hostage... but he convinced me he needed to get back for the tortoises... so i had to send him back to you all



Glad it all went well. I am sure he will be trying to keep you here as well, when you come to the states in August.


----------

